# Test Results...



## WorthNothing (Sep 13, 2010)

This is my first thread and first day in this website, and in any website actually... I will not talk too much, but I want to show you all my results of a personality test that i've done in this website: 4degreez.com

Disorder Rating 
Paranoid: High
Schizoid: High
Schizotypal: High
Antisocial: High
Borderline: Very High 
Histrionic: High 
Narcissistic: High 
Avoidant: Very High 
Dependent: Very High 
Obsessive-Compulsive: High 


Do you think that someone like me deserve to live (btw, I do a lot of good things in life following my religion instructions, I'm good to poor ppl and etc...). I want someone to tell me a fast solution to my problems and not tell me go to a shrink. I'm a pharmacist and i've tried some antidepressants with some relief of symptoms for short times at start. Again, if you're gonna tell me see a psychiatrist, please leave me in my hell alone.

Thanks and bye


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I absolutely would not take the results of an online test and question whether I deserve to live or not. Ignoring the results of the test for a moment, what is going on in your life that makes you feel like you're in hell? Are you married? (Asking this since it's a marriage website and wondering if there are marriage issues going on?)


----------



## friendly (Sep 21, 2010)

Ok this is my test result for you.

Information about WorthNothing's problem: Not Known
Information about WorthNothing's relationship status: Not Known
Information about WorthNothing's marriage status: Not Known
Information about what has been bothering WorthNothing: Everbody's guess

Advice for WorthNothing according to test result: Hard To Guess.


----------

